
Show HN: Mistake Log – track and reflect on your mistakes and failures - stollercyrus
https://www.mistakelog.com/about
======
stollercyrus
So far this has been an interesting experiment for me. I've found that it's
helped me do a better job of reflecting on small mistakes that ordinarily I
wouldn't have given as much thought to.

I'm curious about other habits people have developed to get better at what
they do.

